
Ashlee Vance: Elon Musk Is the Hero America Deserves - rmason
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-05-22/elon-musk-speaks-frankly-on-coronavirus-spacex-and-rage-tweets
======
seesawtron
Of course he will say that, he wants to sell more copies of his biography of
Elon Musk.

